# Can you name this form?



## YounWha (Dec 16, 2007)

I may have to post this in the Chinese section as well...not sure.


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 16, 2007)

I would be suprised if this was a Korean form.  Korean schools may use it, but it looks very Japanese to me. I would post it in the Japanese section.
(Now waiting for someone to tell me how wrong I am!  )


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 16, 2007)

After watching again it looks like the name of the form is the first thing shown in the clip, along with the style I am guessing. I am sure you could google either of those and find more info.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 16, 2007)

It certainly doesn't look like any of the Ch'ang H'on TKD tuls.


----------



## searcher (Dec 16, 2007)

Try in the Kenpo area.   It is very Kenpo looking IMO, but I may be wrong.   It has been a while since I have trained in Kenpo.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is a link to The GM and who trained him I found there website this should help you with all your questions.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 16, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> I would be suprised if this was a Korean form. Korean schools may use it, but it looks very Japanese to me. I would post it in the Japanese section.
> (Now waiting for someone to tell me how wrong I am!  )


 
I think you're right. I don't recognise it but it does have the look of Japanese kata. The start was similiar to the Kushanku I know plus other bits looked like Seishan, it wasn't those katas  but similiar enough movements to make it worth posting on the japanese section.


----------



## YounWha (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok guys - just an FYI that's me doing the form at my testing this weekend.

To us - the form is called Youn Wha - its our first Youn Wha form (taught at 2nd Dan).  Since it has a lot of circular blocking and double blocking/punching I didn't know the origins of this form.  I will post this in the japanese section as well to see if I can get any lineage on this form.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 18, 2007)

Youn Wha, for an 'fyi' it's bad form to post the same post in 15 places...


----------



## YounWha (Dec 18, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Youn Wha, for an 'fyi' it's bad form to post the same post in 15 places...


 
Noted -
I was having a crazy day yesterday and a little frustrated with the research I am doing...


----------

